# CARAMEL SAUCE...GOOD COLOR AND FLAVOR BUUUUT....



## justpicked (Nov 20, 2012)

....Its grainy(crystalized=ish)....can I do anything to it to save it?


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

You may be able to add some fresh cream and reboil, try it with a smaller portion first to see


----------



## rdm magic (Apr 16, 2012)

I get this sometimes, I've always presumed that it was slightly off heat when I added my butter and cream. Re-boil it, add a little more cream and let it boil for about a minute. Always worked for me, but I probably use a different recipe to you.

Either way, if its already broken, you might as well try to fix it, its only getting thrown away as it is.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Can also add corn syrup and heat just enough for the crystals to dissolve, that will preserve your syrup consistancy instead of thinning it.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Next time add a bit of cream of tartar.  And when you stir it don't stir It  high to sides of pan.


----------

